# SSL für ISPConfig 3 Oberfläche, Webmail und Phpmyadmin



## planet_fox (14. Dez. 2009)

Ich habe hier einen Bug eventuell gefunden, solltet ihr nach befolgen des Howtos unter folgender Adresse einen Fehler finden beim aufruf wie dieser

Verzeichnis nicht gefunden oder so, dann prüft mal eure apache2 logfiles und schaut nach was da drin steht. sollte er sagen im Veruzeichnis 


```
/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web
```
findet er kein webmail dann könnt ihr dies lösen indem ihr einen symlink erstellt auf den ordner


```
/var/www/webmail
```
Dann sollte es gehn ich prüfe ncoh warum das Problem nicht bei phpmyadmin auftritt. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Quest (15. Dez. 2009)

Vermutlich, weil der Alias /phpmyadmin an anderer Stelle definiert wird.
Nämlich in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf und dadurch global für alle Webs.
Wenn du hier eine Configdatei mit einem Alias für /webmail anlegst hast du auch Webmail auf allen Hosts - inklusive deren SSL-Zertifikate soweit vorhanden.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Dez. 2009)

Richtig Quest, danke. Bei der installation von phpmyadmin wird die standardmäßig angelegt. Für Squirrelmail gibt es sowas nciht daher der Fehler.


----------



## mbulm1 (15. Dez. 2009)

Wie genau und Wo muss man den symlink machen - bitte um ein Beispiel!
Danke!
Gruss mbulm1


----------



## planet_fox (15. Dez. 2009)

```
ln -s /var/www/webmail  /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
```


----------



## mbulm1 (15. Dez. 2009)

Es funktioniert - Ihr seid echt TOP!

Zwei Fragen noch:

1. Wie kann ich prüfen - welche symlinks es auf meinem System gibt?

2. Wie kann man einen symlink wieder löschen?

Vielen Dank!

Gruss mbulm1


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2009)

1) ls -la
2) mit dem Befehl rm, wie Dateien auch: 

rm /pfad/des/symlinks


----------



## planet_fox (15. Dez. 2009)

Ich werde die Tage das Howto korregieren.


----------



## Germanius (3. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

laut dem Howto werden die Verbindungen über Phpmyadmin, Ispconfig und Webmail verschlüsselt.
In dieser Konfiguration erhält man dann aber z.B. mit Firefox eine Warnung, dass die aufgerufene Seite evtl. nicht sicher ist oder? Dann muss man das Zertifikat runterladen etc. pp.
Wenn man nun aber ein kommerzielles erworben hat, brauch man dann drei Zertifikate um alle drei Sachen zu sichern oder wie funktioniert das?
Ich hätte nämlich noch eine Kundenverwaltung, die auch noch gesichert werden müsste. Kriegt man das alles mit einem Zertifikat hin?
Sorry, hab in dem Bereich noch nicht so viel Ahnung.

Danke, frohes neues.


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2010)

Ein SSL Zertifikat ist immer für eine bestimmte Domain. Wenn Du also ispconfig, phpmyadmin und webmail über die gleiche Domain aufrufst, dann reicht ein Zertifikat. Wenn nicht, brauchst Du mehrere Zertifikate oder ein Multidomain Zertifikat.


----------



## eXtremeTK (12. Jan. 2010)

Moin Zusammen!
Zu erst einmal einen riesen Dank an dieses super Forum. Anhand eurer Anleitung habe ich meinen ersten Webserver unter Linux erstellt. Funktioniert tadellos, schon seit über einem Monat! Das wo ich mit Linux noch keine Erfahrungen habe!

Habe jedoch ein Problem mit dem webmailer. Und zwar kann ich diesen nicht aufrufen. Habe den Server anhand eures "The Perfect Server" mit Debian Lenny installiert. Ansonsten läuft das System wirklich einwandfrei.

Der webmailer ist nun jedoch sehr sehr wichtig, da ich aus meinem CMS System, contenido keine Emails versandt bekomme, bzw. diese bleiben in der Mailwarteschlange mit dem Fehler "connection refused" stehen.

Habe es auch mit dem symlink probiert, funktioniert jedoch auch nicht. Kann mir da jemand helfen, bzw. kann / darf ich mein Problem hier im Thread darstellen?

Gruß & DANKE


----------



## planet_fox (12. Jan. 2010)

hi

Hier das verstehe ich nicht ganz 



> da ich aus meinem CMS System, contenido keine Emails versandt bekomme


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Hi. Ich benötige squirrelmail doch dazu, dass ich aus meinem CMS System (Contenido) emails versenden kann oder? So habe ich dies jedoch verstanden.

Bloß wie gesagt, den Login zu bekomme ich nicht aufgerufen, da er auf /webmail nicht reagiert, sondern mich normal zur Homepage weiterleitet.


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

Du kannst squirrelmail auch einfach in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis einer bestehenden Website installieren. Squirrelmail wird für CMS Systeme auch nicht benötigt. Wenn Du ein problem mit dem Mailversand aus einem CMS System hast, musst Du im mail log nachsehen, woran es liegt.


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Moin Till.
Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das System wieder sauber deinstallieren kann und es dann im Webseitenverzeichnis installiere, bzw. mit welchen Befehlen.

Das Mail Log ist ziemlich umfassend, es lässt sich jedoch nicht eindeutig sagen, woran es nun liegt. "mail, sendmail oder qmail" funktionieren so auf Anhieb jedenfalls nicht und mit eigenen SMTP Einstellungen erhalte ich im FrontEnd dann PHP Fehler. 
Könnte man versuchen auch in diesem Forum die PHP Fehler zu bereinigen? (natürlich im neuem Thread?)

Gruß & Danke schonmal
Tobias


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

qmail?? In diesem Setup gibt es kein qmail, das basiert auf postfix. Hast Du auf dem Server etwa vorher ein plesk installiert gehabt, bevor Du ISPConfig 3 installiert hast?


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Tschuldige, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Im CMS Contenido kann ich mail, qmail, sendmail oder SMTP als Maileinstellung hinterlegen. Die ersten drei Funktionen funktionieren jedoch nicht. Dort bekomme ich immer ein "Connection refused".

Sofern ich die SMTP Einstellung benutze erhalte ich im FrontEnd der Homepage immer einen PHP Fehler. 

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob es an Contenido oder an der Serverkonfiguration liegt. Fakt ist, dass die Website ebenfalls bei Hetzner auf einem Server läuft und dort funktioniert die sendmail Einstellung als einzige. Beim SMTP erhalte ich den gleichen Fehler wie nun auch auf meinem Debian Lenny + ISP Config 3 Server.

Hintergrund ist, dass für aus dem Intranet (welches auf dem Debian Server läuft) Emails zu unserem Mailserver senden möchten, sprich zu den Mitarbeitern.


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Habe nun wahrscheinlich den Fehler gefunden:
Da der Webserver die Daten von intern über das Internet wieder nach Intern versendet, jedoch ein Port von innen nach außen gespeert ist, bekomme ich permanent einen connection-refused.

Abhilfe schafft die vollständige Installation von postfix. Im moment fehlt dort z.B. die Datei "transport" wodrinn man festlegt, dass ein Servername in eine bestimmte IP aufgelöst werden soll. 
Somit muss ich nun den Postfix neuinstallieren, bzw. schauen, wo die "transport" Datei geblieben ist.

Gruß


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

Standardmäßig ist bei postfix keine transports Datei konfiguriert. Da fehlt also nichts und es muss auch nichts neu installiert werden. Du musst halt nur eine transports Datei anlegen und un postfix die transports Direktive hinzufügen.

das ista ber alles an sich garnicht notwendig. Ich vermute mal, Du hast im cms system einfach den falschen host angegeben. Wenn Du ein einem CMS mailsachen konfigurierts, musst Du für smtp / pop3 / imap immer "localhost" als hostnamen nehmen.


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Moin Till!
Vielen Dank für deine super schnelle Antwort.
Gut zu wissen, dass es normalerweise nicht nötig ist, eine Transport Datei zu erstellen. 

Bist du dir sicher, dass man im CMS immer localhost eingeben muss? Was muss ich dann bei SMTP User oder SMTP Passwort eintragen? Die Daten vom Absender?

Problem ist jedoch, dass der Port 25 nach draußen gesperrt ist. Somit kann postfix keine Emails versenden. Zudem wäre es mir lieber, wenn der Server nicht ins Internet gehen würde zum Mailversenden, da der Webserver mit dem empfangenden Mailserver in einem Netzwerk steht.

Ich muss lediglich ihm mitteilen, dass der Server name.de auf IP xxx.xxx.xxx aufgelöst werden muss und nicht auf die externe.

Ist die Transportdatei dann genauso aufgebaut wie eine hosts Datei?

Gruß


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

Wenn Du localhost nimmst, brauchst Du keinen Benutzernamen und Passwort.



> Ich muss lediglich ihm mitteilen, dass der Server name.de auf IP xxx.xxx.xxx aufgelöst werden muss und nicht auf die externe.


Dnn schreib es doch einfach in die /etc/hosts


----------



## eXtremeTK (13. Jan. 2010)

Es ist in der hosts Datei eingetragen. Nach meinem Wissen interessiert es dem postfix Server jedoch nicht, denn dieser schaut in der "transport" Datei nach, die ja nicht exsitiert bzw. ich noch anlegen muss.


----------



## eXtremeTK (14. Jan. 2010)

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe nun die "transport" mit Hilfe von vi transport erstellt.
Dort habe ich folgendes eingetragen:

unser.mailserver.de smtp:[xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]
.unser.mailserver.de smtp:[xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]
unser.domainname.dns smtp:[xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]
.unser.domainname.dns smtp:[xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]

Das würde nun bedeuten, das er alles was von unser.mailserver.de sowie deren Subdomains an die genannte IP Adresse weiter gegeben wird oder?

Ich habe in der main.cf noch die bereits vorhandene Zeile abgeändert:
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

Dann noch mit "postmap /etc/postfix/transport" die Datei angewählt, und den postfix wie auch bereits den ganzen Server neu gestartet.
Zudem erscheint im ISP Config auch noch folgender Fehler:

Jan 14 08:13:02 unserservername postfix/trivial-rewrite[3931]: warning: database /etc/postfix/transport.db is older than source file /etc/postfix/transport

Er schickt die Emails trotzdem noch nach extern, bzw. versucht es. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2010)

In die transport Datei gehören die Domains, die weitergeleitet werden sollen und nicht der Hostname des Mailservers. Also sowas wie:

meindemaildomain.de smtp:[xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]


----------



## xxfog (17. Sep. 2010)

Hi,

also die Oberfläche vom ISPconfig konnte ich nun erfolgreich über SSL erreichen.

Bei phpmyadmin und webmail klappt es leider nicht.
Ich habe auch diese default Datei nicht sondern lediglich eine "000-default"
Wenn ich das da rein schreibe, dann ist aber weder http://meinserver/webmail noch https://meinserver/webmail erreichbar.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran der Fehler liegt?
Nehme ich die Einträge raus, komme ich zumindest ohne https wieder an phpmyadmin und webmail ran.

2. Frage: Ich erhalte nun im IE sofern ich versuche mein normales ISPconfig-Adminpanel 8080) aufzurufen einfach eine weiße Seite.
Im FF hingegen erhalte ich eine kleine HTML-Seite die mich auf den https:// Pfad verweißt.
Wie kann ich dafür eine auto-weiterleitung einrichten? So dass jeder, der versucht über den Standard-Weg das Adminpanel zu erreichen dann automatisch zu https://meinServer:8080 geleitet wird?
Möglichst so, dass das bei einem Update von ISPC oder dem autoupdate der vhosts nicht überschrieben wird.
Oder wie kann ich bei der http: Seite (die ja im IE weiß/leer ist) einen Inhalt hinterlegen?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Steffan


----------



## maiki (26. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke für das Howto Perferkter Server mit Debian.

Hat wunderbar geklappt, bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin das hir zu machen

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ssl-fur-ispconfig-3-oberflache-webmail-und-phpmyadmin/

Soweit Funktioniert ICSP / webmai und PHPmyadmin aber die Webseite nicht mehr die ich im ISCP angelegt habe.

Sobald ich die Domain anwähle kommt der Standartspruch vom Apache "It Works" vorher war die Willkommensseite vom ISCP sobald man eine neue Domain anlegt. 

hat da einer eine Idee?


----------

